
Ask HN: How comfortable is your FAANG job? - throwaway2019V
So I&#x27;m a software consultant, and having worked with a few large clients now, something has become very obvious: the less profitable the company, the more miserable it is to work there (for myself and the company&#x27;s employees).<p>Working with hugely profitable companies, we can charge $200k for a project, and it&#x27;s relatively lax, expectations are reasonable, and deadlines are flexible. Even if it&#x27;s a total flop, it&#x27;s only $200k and they can write it off as an experiment. Working with far less profitable companies (within the same sector), even our $50k projects are miserable, scope-creeping, infighting experiences where the employees will try to extract maximum value from us while also trying to claim credit for the work (to obtain promotions and raises, which are limited due to the aforementioned limited profitability).<p>So I&#x27;m curious to learn about your personal experiences working at these companies that we generally consider to be hugely successful. I&#x27;m sure there is massive variation amongst different teams and projects, but I&#x27;m interested nonetheless. Are you still working against tight deadlines and fighting for promotions? Or are you enough of a cog that you can get by while doing the absolute bare minimum to get your annual raise? How does your job now compare to your previous experiences?
======
ThrowawayR2
FAANGs are not homogeneous monoliths nor do they have a Borg-like hivemind.
Your experience at a FAANG company will vary greatly from team to team, let
alone between FAANGs.

I will say that the FAANGs are much like the transition many of us experienced
from high school to college: the bottom two-thirds of the talent spectrum are
not there and where we might have been top of the class in HS, we may find
that we are merely average or even, sadly, significantly below average. Also,
since the financial rewards are much, much greater, competition between
individuals is correspondingly greater, along with all the negatives that
implies. Depending on your level of technical ability and political / social
skills, you may indeed find yourself working harder or fighting harder for
promotions than you would at a non-FAANG company.

------
nunez
My experience at a FAANG (Google) was about what I expected. I felt like a
small fish in a VERY large pond (full of very smart fish) and I felt like the
work I did there was more "cog in the machine" work than truly impactful work.
I also felt that the plum projects were all in Mountain View, which was not at
all what I wanted to do (in fact, I was trying to move to Austin with them).

That said, they are big companies, so YMWV. Some people were having a great
time there, which was assisted by their really good set of benefits.

